# How to remove marks to Audi TT petrol cap?



## scorcher (Sep 18, 2008)

Just started giving my step-mum's 07 Audi TT some TLC, and it looks like the hand wash place at Westfield Shopping Centre use some nasty powerful cleaning products on the poor thing.

The fuel filler cap has this nasty corrosion / staining on it...










...what should I use to remove it? Loathe to use metal polish in case it make it worse.

Would Megs Speed Glaze by hand to the job?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

A well known issue with this type of finish on all Audi's.

Manufacturer issue in 95% of cases


----------



## scorcher (Sep 18, 2008)

Any suggestions on making it look better?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

My old MK1 TT went like that, I ran some lime prime on a rotary on it, then sealed it, never came back..

The shadow line trim on BMW's does the same, and same process, quick polish and bob's your auntie..


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Werkstat Prime Strong will help with that has done on my sister mini and dads vw silver trim


----------



## scorcher (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks chaps!

Will give it go with the DA tomorrow


----------



## scorcher (Sep 18, 2008)

20 mins, 1/4 bottle of Lime Prime, setting 5 on a Megs DA with a soft buff 2.0 cutting pad and it doesn't look vastly different 










And now the TTOC forum us actually working, looks like a common problem

http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=149323&hilit=fuel+cap

...so will try and get it swapped under warranty


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Can still see some lime prime in the corner there :wave:


----------



## scorcher (Sep 18, 2008)

Spuj said:


> Can still see some lime prime in the corner there :wave:




Thankyou kindly sir...haven't quiet finished yet!


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

I did an RS4 Avant recently and the roof bars were doing the same thing. I tried all sorts and nothing made any difference.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

I have also had to deal with this quite a lot, Audi, BMW, Merc's and Volvo's all seem to have this problem with trims, always comes down to cheap and stong tfr's etc. Try moving up a notch to something like 3m extra fine or finesse with a slightly heavier polishing pad. I have found this works a treat when sealed with an acrylic sealer. Just be carefull and take it slow :thumb:


----------

